# Tyzack hand saws FOR SALE



## chippy1970 (19 Mar 2010)

I have a couple of Tyzack Nonpareil hand saws that I have had since I was an apprentice bought in the late 80's they are in very good condition as I went over to using throw away ones years ago. They have sat around ever since in their saw bag as good as new almost. One is a rip and the other is cross cut.

I wondered if anyone here is interested in buying them if so I will take some photo's and post them here, just testing the water. I also have a spear & Jackson panel saw too that doesnt get much use.


----------



## woodbloke (19 Mar 2010)

If I hadn't bought a Disston rip and cross cut off Martin the Woodkateer last year, I'd be interested in these. Tyzack made good stuff if memory serves - Rob


----------



## wizer (19 Mar 2010)

I have a vintage Tyzack dovetail saw that ColinC kindle re-sharpened for me. It works brilliantly and I keep it for very best (which is basically never).


----------



## Racers (19 Mar 2010)

Hi,

Post some photos and prices, I for one will be interested.

Pete


----------



## Max Power (19 Mar 2010)

Yeh post the pics chippy


----------



## JoinerySolutions (19 Mar 2010)

I bought my Disstons in the early eighties and still use them today. Tried to go the throw away route in the nineties while house bashing in Milton Keynes but soon went back to sharpening mine as they were more accurate and tended to outlast the hardpoints between sharpenings.
One builder I worked for would buy me a new disposable 'Jack' saw for ten of the blunt ones, he used them to cut thermalite blocks to size!
I too would be interested if you put these up for sale, so I'm with Alan & Pete.


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Mar 2010)

Cheers guys will take some pics soon and post em here. 

Embarrassing but I don't think I have ever sharpened a saw in all my career apart from when I was at college :lol: I think these saws must have only been sharpened once if that. I remember dropping one off at a tool shop to be sharpened years ago and as I say I never used them but kept them for sentimental reasons. The rip saw was bought for me by one of the subbies on the site I was on as an apprentice because I worked so hard  .


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Mar 2010)

I dont think the rip has ever been sharpened and the cross cut only once. The handle on the rip is almost as new where as the cross cut one has lost some of its varnish thats all. The rip is around 3 tpi and the cross is 6 tpi.

As yet I dont know what they are worth but if anyone has any sensible offers fee l free to PM me.

These must have been some of the last Tyzack saws available back then I just found this link http://www.tilthammer.com/bio/tyzac.html it says they finished around 1989.

Cheers


----------



## rileytoolworks (19 Mar 2010)

What kind of price would you let them go for?


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Mar 2010)

RILEY":2zeiomtg said:


> What kind of price would you let them go for?



As I say Im not sure what they are worth at the moment been looking on the net but not found anything similar. So just PM me with an offer if you're interested, I can find out about postage etc.


----------



## bugbear (21 Mar 2010)

chippy1970":31z29mw9 said:


>



Blade are probably good steel, but they're late enough that they have strongly arris'd handles. That's quite easy to fix with rasp and sandpaper, of course.

BugBear


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Mar 2010)

Hi Bugbear, what do you mean exactly strongly arris'd handles. Is it to do with the edge of the handles where they are not totally round ?


----------



## wizer (21 Mar 2010)

yeh he means all rounded and comfortable in the hand. Like this


----------



## Jason Pettitt (21 Mar 2010)

Hands up those of us who pick saws according to handles rather than blades...


----------



## Qwibble (22 Mar 2010)

I bought a Veritas Dovetail saw (pictured) so like to think I hit both criteria!


----------



## wizer (22 Mar 2010)

the LV is a joy to hold. If I ever feel the need to upgrade my Tyzack, then it'll be one of those.


----------

